

Samsung Galaxy Tablet Coming in September - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368214,00.asp

======
petercooper
Yet another product that's "promised" to come out. There have been more than
enough promised tablets and e-readers that have failed to make it to sale
lately. Let's believe it when we see it.

I wish companies would take Apple's approach of shutting up until they have
something concrete to show, rather than giving vague announcements of
announcements.

~~~
dagw
Another point about Apple is that they are the grand masters of hyping a
products while at the same time shutting up. There where vague announcements
of the iPad (and before that the iPhone) for many months before it was
actually announced. It's just that Apple manage to convince other people to do
this PR work for them. Most companies aren't so lucky and have to do their own
PR work.

~~~
hexley
Of course it would have nothing to do with their track record of consistently
bringing to market game changing products starting with the iMac; clearly it
must be some kind of buyers remorse induced self-hypnosis....honestly, just
listen to yourself.

~~~
dagw
What are you reading into my message that I'm missing? Of course Apple's track
record has a lot to do with it, where did I claim otherwise? Are you claiming
that the Apple PR machine hasn't perfected the art of making other people do
all their hyping for them while they can sit quietly in the corner denying
everything.

------
zeteo
I'm not sure how big the market is for something /between/ the iPhone and the
iPad. It's too big to fit in your pocket, and probably too small to view
normal web pages comfortably.

~~~
dagw
I'm not sure either, but I really like it. It looks like a comfortable size
for reading and watching videos. Although I've only played a couple of times
briefly with an iPad, my initial reaction has always been "cool, but slightly
too big for what it is".

~~~
DeusExMachina
I have an iPad and this is the first impression it gives. But the more you use
it the more you realize that this is the right size for a lot of things:
reading books, browsing web pages or content in applications (calendar,
address book). Moreover you have a decent sized keyboard that helps you
avoiding typing errors, which are quite common given that you don't feel the
keys.

